# Livid see my email to bank below - blatant rip off



## Sydney100 (23 Mar 2007)

I would like to cancel my Mortgage Repayment Cover Policy as above.  I never agreed to take this out and I believe from speaking to one of your customer service people that this was free for 6 months after I took out home insurance through ICS but after that period you continued to take out 26.74 per month. (a devious way of tricking customers into taking out something they don't want) Your customer service person told me a letter would or should have been sent out to me after 5 months giving me the option of continuing this, I never got the letter.  So you have been taking out this money for approx. two years without my consent, this is a pretty unethical and immoral practice of offering something for free and then continuing to take the money out of accounts without documentation instructing you to.  I want a refund on that money, I never wanted mortgage payment protection and I will be contacting the ombudsman and a solicitor if I don't get a satisfactory resolution to this.

I have also rung numerous times trying to find out what this payment was for but as I didn't have the policy number because I had no documentation your customer service people couldn't find me or the policy on the system.  I'm still waiting on one of your customer service people who promised to ring me back the other day. It has taken me many phonecalls and time to try find out what this payment was even for.

It is quite unbelievable that in this day and age when banks have repeatedly been found to be blatantly ripping customers off that still these kind of dishonest practices continue.

I expect a prompt repsonse.


----------



## mf1 (23 Mar 2007)

Well I can see that you are very cross - and its unacceptable that Customer Service never called you back but honestly do you think that writing such a rude email will get you the treatment you so clearly deserve? 

In general, you will do much better in life and be a happier person if you are calmer and more agreeable. In particular, it seems that you were happy to take the Policy for free for 6 months but then you did not cancel it. It then goes on for another 18 months and you never wrote to query the payment or ask for a clue? 

"It is quite unbelievable that in this day and age when banks have repeatedly been found to be blatantly ripping customers off that still these kind of dishonest practices continue."

Perhaps a bit strong in the circumstances? 

mf


----------



## Sydney100 (23 Mar 2007)

Are you for real????

I never even knew it was free in the first place or I even had it - never got any documentation of any sort. its pretty clear its a deviant way of getting money from consumers. 

well you're a first, sticking up for financial institutions who have been ripping off customers for years and getting away with it - let me guess you're a Bank Manager - yes I am angry that it has taken numerous phonecalls and my time trying to figure out what this was for they couldn't even tell me in Bank of Ireland, I don't even a mortgage or any financial products with BOI!

So if you're going to be smart keep your uninteresting assumptions to yourself!


----------



## Ravima (23 Mar 2007)

Sydney, 

did you complete an application form for mortgage? have you copy and did ou tick the relevant box?

it is quite possible that you ticked the box for the cover, perhaps on the basis of getting it free for the few months. However,  it is up to you to cancel, rather than the bank to write to you.

People must accept responsbiliity for their own actions and not seek to blame someone else all the time.


----------



## ontour (23 Mar 2007)

that seems a bit mad Sydney100, as from above it would appear that as you have no mortgage or financial products with BOI, they set up a payment protection service for you and must be debiting an account in another bank..

Had you closed all of your accounts with BOI before this mystery charge commenced?  Have they also opened an account in your name without your permission to charge the policy subscription against?


----------



## mf1 (23 Mar 2007)

So if you're going to be smart keep your uninteresting assumptions to yourself!

No. If you post on a board like this you can expect a range of robust responses. It would be ridiculous if all posters demanded and expected that they would only get responses that they liked and that suited their own agenda. You may as well go to the pub and talk to the bar room lawyers. They are always  much more helpful and encouraging than real lawyers - mainly because their advice is free, not to be relied on  and is rarely based on any practical assessment of the facts. 

It is very often the case that the set of facts first set out by an OP is very far removed from the reality of the actual facts and that is generally done quite innocently. Putting the best case forward and all that. Once (or if) the OP answers genuine queries, the real story tends to drip out.  And it is very often, very different to the first post. 

Merely an observation. 

Toodle pip and all that. 

mf

mf


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2007)

Sydney100 said:


> So if you're going to be smart keep your uninteresting assumptions to yourself!


----------



## markowitzman (23 Mar 2007)

> It is quite unbelievable that in this day and age when banks have repeatedly been found to be blatantly ripping customers off that still these kind of dishonest practices continue


A bit steep! Thank God for the banks. I have used their money to build my wealth in investments and property etc. I think the moral is to watch what you sign up for and keep an eye on each monthly bank statement.


----------



## woods (23 Mar 2007)

markowitzman said:


> A bit steep! Thank God for the banks. I have used their money to build my wealth in investments and property etc.


I agree. 
They have gotten a few bob from me but it is nothing in comparrison to what I got from them. Thank goodness for banks. Long may they live and prosper.


----------



## hattrick_12a (23 Mar 2007)

Is it fair to say to you were a victim of technical jargon that was probably thrown at you for a sale of some sort. Not surprising really because there is alot of it out there, well I find, anyhow. 

But having said that you may and probs are somewhat guilty of not noticing it sooner on your behalf.  When did you first notice this payment and  when did you first contact them regarding this??
Also you probs did not ask enough questions, altough sometimes there can be so many to find out the ins and outs of a particular product. 

I say this without knowing the full details but maybe a valuable lesson learnt for you!! Hope you get your money back if there is truth in your case.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Mar 2007)

Sydney100 said:


> So you have been taking out this money for approx. two years without my consent, this is a pretty unethical and immoral practice of offering something for free and then continuing to take the money out of accounts without documentation instructing you to.


Sydney100, I suspect you'll find that the bank _does _have documentation (even simply in the form of a ticked box on a form) signing up to this and instructing them to charge the premium to your account once the six months' free cover expired. If not, then the matter should be fairly speedily resolved. If so, however, you really only have yourself to blame for (a) signing up to something without reading the T&Cs carefully, and (b) then not _noticing _it for 18 months?

Let us know how you get on, but I have to say I agree with mf1 that the tone of your email is unlikely to make them feel like offering a 'goodwill' refund. You're effectively accusing them of defrauding you.

And I can assure you I'm not a bank manager, either..!


----------



## PM1234 (27 Mar 2007)

Sydney100 said:


> So you have been taking out this money for approx. two years without my consent, this is a pretty unethical and immoral practice of offering something for free and then continuing to take the money out of accounts without documentation instructing you to.


 
When this was offered free for the first six months, you must have ticked the box which most probably also advises you that you need to cancel the policy if you no longer wish to avail of it. You will need to read the T&Cs and will probably find out that any eligible claims would have been paid out accordingly too. 

When we took out our mortgage, this was also offered but we declined it as I knew myself that I would probably forget to cancel it before the six months expired. 

I have previously ended up paying for mobile phone insurance when a similar discount was offered and when I realised I was paying the insurance for months afterwards, I recognised that I had not been actively managing my direct debits or would have noticed the premiums coming out. Lesson learned.


----------



## gearoid (27 Mar 2007)

I would agree that PM1234's suggestion is the most likely explanation.

Funnily enough the only time I was caught with this kind of trap was when signing up for free copies of Which? magazine in the UK.

I did point out to them the irony of being caught by the small print of a consumer magazine but I still had to pay for a few issues I didn't want.


----------



## Sydney100 (27 Mar 2007)

Ravima said:


> Sydney,
> 
> did you complete an application form for mortgage? have you copy and did ou tick the relevant box?
> 
> ...



No i ever never had a bank of ireland mortgage, I had a home insurance policy with ICS (apparently BOI own them) and thats wehre they got my bank account details


----------



## micamaca (27 Mar 2007)

Sydney100 said:


> I would like to cancel my Mortgage Repayment Cover Policy as above. I never agreed to take this out and I believe from speaking to one of your customer service people that this was free for 6 months after I took out home insurance through ICS but after that period you continued to take out 26.74 per month.


 

I have to agree with other posters...how did you not notice almost 27 euros leaving your account every month for two years? I'd be a bit mad at myself over that.


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Mar 2007)

Sydney100 said:
			
		

> No i ever never had a bank of ireland mortgage, I had a home insurance policy with ICS (apparently BOI own them) and thats wehre they got my bank account details



ICS is wholly owned by Bank of Ireland and would sell Bank of Ireland products.


----------



## Lomond (28 Mar 2007)

Hi

Just read thru all the mails on this and I dont think its a big leap to expect a bank to send an automated letter (not a unique concept!) to the OP and anyone in similar situations confirming the policy is active and payments will commence.

Banks dont market themselves as only interested in taking your money for profit .... personally  I still like to believe in customer care and the ethical approach as been part of the deal.


----------



## Seagull (28 Mar 2007)

Lomond said:


> Banks dont market themselves as only interested in taking your money for profit .... personally I still like to believe in customer care and the ethical approach as been part of the deal.


I hate to burst your bubble, but Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny are not real.


----------



## mf1 (28 Mar 2007)

Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny are not real.


Noooooooooooooooooooo - that can't be true  

mf


----------



## aircobra19 (28 Mar 2007)

I could be wrong but I think BOI took over some of ICS products about a year or more ago. I seem to remember getting a letter about it, but getting a better deal somewhere else and switched rather than continue with BOI. If I remember I'd dig out the paperwork later.


----------



## Bob_tg (28 Mar 2007)

Firstly, read "How to Win Friends and Influence People".  There's a good chapter on letter-writing.

Secondly: write a polite and short letter addressed directly to the Chairperson of the financial institution.  They don't want the hassle and/or exposure, especially if you have a strong case.  (This has worked for me personally and a number of others whom I know.)

Thirdly, the financial regulator might be worth a shot if the Chairperson letter doesn't work.


----------



## Lomond (28 Mar 2007)

Seagull

No bubble burst re customer care and ethics. I will always try to believe in or see the good part of anything (including banks).....thinking that everyone is out to con or rob me is too depressing.

Well back to my book......where was I? ah Once upon a time.....


----------



## aircobra19 (28 Mar 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> I could be wrong but I think BOI took over some of ICS products about a year or more ago. I seem to remember getting a letter about it, but getting a better deal somewhere else and switched rather than continue with BOI. If I remember I'd dig out the paperwork later.



Yeah actually it was further back in 2002, BOI Insurance took over some of ICS insurance products and accounts. Maybe something similar happened here.


----------

